# injection caused problems



## jackdaddy (Apr 14, 2014)

Been lucky enough to never have an infection or any pain with any injection but recently took one in upper thigh and holy hell....not sure of problem but leg swollen from above knee to calf. Swelling is going down but still little tender there is no heat or redness any ideas of what may have caused this?


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2014)

Bad injections just happen from time to time.  I do not respond well to quad injections myself, but I still pin there from time to time.  As long as the swelling & redness go down don't worry about it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm the same way as df. Can't pin quads anymore. Be limping for a week if I do. Glutes has zero pip with the same gear.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 14, 2014)

I've never been able to pin quads. Every time was brutal. Stopped a long time ago.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 14, 2014)

i want to pin chest, but i can't get past that mental wall of me about to stab myself in the heart....even if its right pec
I have 2hearts


----------



## jackdaddy (Apr 14, 2014)

How long should I watch swelling ? Is swelling from thigh to calf normal with a bad poke?


----------



## jackdaddy (Apr 14, 2014)

This has nothing to do with my problem just kind of a curiosity question could you fill up like normal demo e needle and shoot test up your nose? One of fastest ways into blood stream....don't bust balls just curious


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 14, 2014)

It doesn't quite work like that jack.   Maybe Doc will chime in here and explain the details.   When you inject the oil stays "in depot" and is absorbed at a given rate determined by the ester.  The reason is to have consistent absorption and consistent levels of test in your blood.   It needs to be steady not ups and downs.   Hormones are always trying to balance each other out.  If you blast your test up and down estro will try to follow it and you may wind up growing a vagina if you're not careful.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Have at it







http://biotuesdays.com/2012/10/15/trimel-completes-phase-3-compleotrt-efficacy-trial/


You'd need the testosterone to be specially formulated though....


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2014)

jackdaddy said:


> How long should I watch swelling ? Is swelling from thigh to calf normal with a bad poke?



Just keep an eye on it.  You said in your post that it's going down so, I wouldn't worry.  Swelling from the thigh to the calf is not unusual.  I had it on pharm grade test.  It took about a week for the leg to be back to normal.


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 14, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've never been able to pin quads. Every time was brutal. Stopped a long time ago.



Im exactly the same way. Twice pinned quads and was horrible! Pip was so bad it felt like a 10 min charlie horse! Also like Ecks said i couldn't walk for a week without major pain. So nothing but the glutes for this guy. Good luck bud and I hope the swelling completely goes away for u.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 14, 2014)

I pinned ventro glute last night. At 1.5cc in I accidentally flexed my glute and I felt fire on my ass. I pulled out the pin and immediately had blood down to my calf I had to use a gauze and tape to get it to stop. I would say I hit a vein and the area around it looks bruised...also have a knot.  (Knots usually go after 4 days) I switched pins and pinned the remainder of the 1.5cc on the other side.  It was ment to go in all at once.

Nvr felt pain/fire on any place like that


----------



## jackdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for your experiences guys...my arms never cause me problems or hurt I think I'll just stay above the waist


----------



## bigezy (Apr 15, 2014)

glutes seem to be my main spot but after years of pinning the scar tissue has built up. quads are hit and miss for me. i am sure the gear has a lot to do with it. some give me terrible pain for a few days and some are not bad on quads. if the lab uses a high BA it seems to be worse. there are ways of helping with PIP. also with the quad pain you are having, you can put a heat pad on that spot for about 20 minutes at a time. seems to help me


----------



## jackdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll have to try the heat pad for sure all I have done is lay in bed wanting my grandma.....


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 19, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> I pinned ventro glute last night. At 1.5cc in I accidentally flexed my glute and I felt fire on my ass. I pulled out the pin and immediately had blood down to my calf I had to use a gauze and tape to get it to stop. I would say I hit a vein and the area around it looks bruised...also have a knot.  (Knots usually go after 4 days) I switched pins and pinned the remainder of the 1.5cc on the other side.  It was ment to go in all at once.
> 
> Nvr felt pain/fire on any place like that



this has happened to me three times in the last couple weeks.  I'm really starting to wonder if I'm dehydrated, or something, because my muscles just seem to randomly flex at just the wrong time, lol.  Anyway, now I just say **** it and leave the needle right where it is and wait till the muscle relaxes and then just push the rest.  

"Ain't nobody got time to reinject.  Ain't nobody got time for dat!"


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 20, 2014)

Crim Crim said:


> this has happened to me three times in the last couple weeks.  I'm really starting to wonder if I'm dehydrated, or something, because my muscles just seem to randomly flex at just the wrong time, lol.  Anyway, now I just say **** it and leave the needle right where it is and wait till the muscle relaxes and then just push the rest.
> 
> "Ain't nobody got time to reinject.  Ain't nobody got time for dat!"


If you felt the fire in my glute you would have no choice but to abort and try again.  To describe, place a lighter and spark it on your ass.  Same feeling.


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 8, 2014)

Tough enough to pin in my ass let alone my quad lol


----------

